# Isky cam



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm looking at an old build, never fired 389, stock compression that has an Isky RR 505A cam/kit. Any thoughts on this cam for a street, manual trans car?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at an old build, never fired 389, stock compression that has an Isky RR 505A cam/kit. Any thoughts on this cam for a street, manual trans car?


If you plan on racing, have 3.90 or better gears, and like winding snot out of your engine....


RPM-Range 4000-7500
Fully Modified Engine With Higher Compression
1.75:1 Rocker Ratio
Drag Racing Cam
Solid Lifters
Valve Lift Int/Ext. 0.558
Valve Lash Hot Int/Ext. 0.025
ADV Duration Int/Ext. 320
0.050 Duration Int/Ext. 252
Lobe Center 109
Or This version of it:

Product Features:


RPM-Range 3000-7000
1.5:1 Rocker Ratio
Grind No./Type 505-T Solid
Ideal For IMCA/Wissota Modified Classes
Bracket Racing
2800 Stall
4.11-4.56 Axle Ratio
650-750 CFMC arb
10:1 Compression
Would not use it on a street car.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks, I'll be passing on it, unless the guy will sell less cam/kit.


----------

